# Genetic Variability of the Neogregarine Apicystis bombi, an Etiological Agent



## TalonRedding (Jul 19, 2013)

Is there any info on whether the parasite is endemic to the New Zealand population? I didn't find any info about that in this article, granted, I read quickly. If it is not, it may suggest that the disease was dormant in South America and did not infect bumble bees until the terrastrus species of bubble bee was introduced. Terrastrus may have played as a "mutational ladder".That would also explain the genetic difference in the parasite found in the Mexico populations. 
Like I said though, that info may have been there, but I didn't see it. I also wish I took more advanced genetics classes in college. The whole field of study is interesting to me. Thanks for posting.


truts


----------

